# Snowflite Model: 319-600



## iwlu25

I am starting a restore of my MTD Snowflite model: 319-600. Does anyone have a manual for this unit?


----------



## fishingdan

The manuals for these machines are not of much use. They don't have much info. Look online for some parts diagrams. Good luck with the restore.


----------



## bwdbrn1

Unless you're looking for an original copy, you can find a pdf. here. I put the model number you gave, and made up a serial number. Several different ones came up.

PDF Manual Web Archive


----------



## iwlu25

*Model # & S/N #*

Thank you for the reply's. The model #: 319-600A and S/N #: G178B

I am working on getting pictures posted. Should I insert pictures or self host?


----------



## cappygolfer

i have the same one. i need to rebuild the carb (5 horse tecumseh) do you have any details on the engine specs. the machine was given to me with zero paperwork.


----------



## sscotsman

DCW said:


> Thank you for the reply's. The model #: 319-600A and S/N #: G178B
> 
> I am working on getting pictures posted. Should I insert pictures or self host?


You have to "self host", cant directly upload photos to this forum..
(any on-line photo host will do, photobucket, etc..or your own ISP storage space..) looking forward to seeing the pics! sounds like a cool project!

Scot


----------



## Shryp

sscotsman said:


> You have to "self host", cant directly upload photos to this forum..
> (any on-line photo host will do, photobucket, etc..or your own ISP storage space..) looking forward to seeing the pics! sounds like a cool project!
> 
> Scot


February of 2011 was almost 2 years ago.


----------



## td5771

hey cappy... for exact info on your tec 5hp. give the full engine details. the model and serial number is somewhere on the engine recoil cover. starts with h50-xxxxx the serial number and "spec" number follow it. then we can give you exact info. 

generic tec info can be found here

http://www.smallenginesuppliers.com/html/engine-specs/tecumseh/Tecumseh_quick_reference.pdf


----------



## iwlu25

I moved and can not find the pictures of the rebuild. I do have some Tecumseh info at my Google drive: URL:https://docs.google.com/folder/d/0B5UpU6lFvIjzMmVlMDBiNDgtMGZjOS00MjQ2LThjMGYtYTZjY2I5MTMxNWVh/edit


----------



## Flannelman

I have the parts catalog I can email you if you need it just send me a pm with your email address.


----------



## timothytim

Here's a link to the manual with parts list. The same unit was sold under several brand names as is the case with most MTD equipment, so you may find other manuals under various other brands

http://manuals.*mtd*products.com/*mtd*/DocGetter?doc=770-2404a.pdf


----------



## iwlu25

*Fuel issue?*

After getting the old girl Reconditioned, I cleared the drive with 5 inches of snow. This was the first run. The engine ran fine for about 30 minutes and then stop running. The engine stopped running 4 times in a 3 hour run. Fuel feed issue I think. Maybe worn needle and seat.

Google Drive HS50-67175B Engine Link


----------



## Shryp

Could be the needle was getting stuck closed, the fuel lines are swelling shut, the fuel cap vent it plugged, some junk is rattling around in the tank or carb and blocking things. Could be lots of issues.


----------



## iwlu25

timothytim said:


> Here's a link to the manual with parts list. The same unit was sold under several brand names as is the case with most MTD equipment, so you may find other manuals under various other brands
> 
> http://manuals.*mtd*products.com/*mtd*/DocGetter?doc=770-2404a.pdf


Thank you for the link timothytim


----------



## onlydirt

New here and found you guys with the same snowblower... I am needing a new scrape blade for the bottom any ideas where I can locate parts? ITs to old to get anything by model number or part number online from MTD

319-600A part number 370-5000


----------



## iwlu25

Do you mean the shave plate (Ref # 69 Part # 05622? I have a complete parts list for the 319-600A machine and all part numbers start with a 7, like 700-0000 or a 5 digit part number. Where did you get the 370-5000 part number from?


----------

